# type of hay for goats/ growing hay



## Anny (Jan 5, 2010)

What type of hay is  best for "just pet" goats? 
Should weathers get different type of hay then does? 

Also does anyone grow their own hay? 
What are some easy to grow hay/greens/grasses that you  can grow for your goats (not to be all their hay but just for fun)


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 5, 2010)

I like a legume/grass mix..  Legumes meaning alfalfa, clover, lespedeza, etc..  A mix of mostly timothy and clover is one of our goats' favorites for some reason..  Seems they don't much care for orchardgrass, bluegrass, or other 'soft' grasses, preferring the crunchier texture of timothy, clover stems, later cut alfalfa, etc..


----------



## Anny (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you. I never knew there where so many types of hay until I started looking into it.


----------



## rbbaker (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if it's possible to find Lespedeza hay or a mixture with it in it in the Pacific Northwest (Washington state)?  

Many thanks!!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 5, 2010)

We grow orchard/fescue/clover/WEED mix gig) at our property in Indiana and the goats LOVE it...


----------



## stano40 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was also contemplating getting the pasture mix for a Spring planting but thought of planting some wheat and barley for foraging as well.

Has anyone every used wheat or barley for goat forage?

bob


----------



## Anny (Jan 6, 2010)

About how much hay do you thing two small goats (either Pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf) would go through in ....say a week? or a month?


----------

